# “NCNS” due to scheduling miscommunication



## Tarbucksmishap (May 11, 2020)

When I attended orientation the HR rep gave me a hand written schedule with three weeks worth of shifts. She said I wouldn’t be on the printed one until the fourth week out. Okay, awesome! Last weekend I even worked an EXTRA shift on Saturday because they were going to be busy (I was scheduled off sat & sun) I get in Monday morning & was immediately accosted by my Starbucks team lead. She aggressively told me I no called no showed Sunday, while I sat there absolutely confused. Luckily I had my handwritten schedule on me, showed her that & she said “well I can’t hold this against you.” No apology, NOTHING. Why would be checking any other schedule when I had it written out (BY HR) & was TOLD I wouldn’t be on the printed ones yet? Anyways..... I was clicking around on Kronos app & see I was put in for “Attendance— No Call No Show” on that day. Obviously I’m within my 90 days so a NCNS would mean I will be let go at the end of it. Who do I speak to about this? HR?! The amount of miscommunication or lack of communication has been completely baffling. I’m questioning if I even want to remain employed here at all.... No one even called me Sunday. If they had, I would’ve come in! Just looking for some advice on how to proceed.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 12, 2020)

Talk to HR. Show paper schedule.


----------



## NKG (May 12, 2020)

I wouldn't fret it unless you keep doing it. More than likely they are short handed and depended on you to be there but I wouldn't sweat it


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 12, 2020)

Talk to HR so they can remove that NC/NS from your record. You don’t want that to come back and bite you later. As far as the no communication part, that’s Spot in a nutshell, the right hand never quite seems to know what the left hand is doing. In all cases, CYA. Good luck!


----------



## Tarbucksmishap (May 12, 2020)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Talk to HR so they can remove that NC/NS from your record. You don’t want that to come back and bite you later. As far as the no communication part, that’s Spot in a nutshell, the right hand never quite seems to know what the left hand is doing. In all cases, CYA. Good luck!



I will talk to HR! Thank you so much! I guess as far as communication— they do have a lot to coordinate just because the amount of employees but it seems like absolute chaos. The hiring process was wild too, so I can’t say I’m surprised. 😂


----------



## Tarbucksmishap (May 12, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> I wouldn't fret it unless you keep doing it. More than likely they are short handed and depended on you to be there but I wouldn't sweat it



I don’t plan to keep doing it, but I’m a very punctual person & it just doesn’t sit well with me to have a NCNS on my record. The Starbucks itself wasn’t even open that day, so I would’ve been working fulfillment. Which has def been insanely busy but it’s not like they had no one to run the kiosk. ☹️


----------



## HRTMKendall (May 12, 2020)

Lack of communication in the HR department. Usually HR Experts key training schedules. I’m assuming the ETL HR had them key the original schedule and forgot to tell them about the changes made. Speak to the HR Expert at your store please.


----------



## Captain Orca (May 12, 2020)

Always document EVERYTHING, double check everything, write down on a scratch pad the name of the person, the day, time, context of the conversation and the other parties response.  Do this until you are past 90 and are a known quantity.  Some managers are careless, some are abusive and some are inexperienced.  In my 8 years at the reddog I ran into a few bad apples but most were fine and competent.  Don't over react, just go to the top and quietly, accurately and firmly state what happened.  You should be fine.


----------



## happygoth (May 12, 2020)

HRTMKendall said:


> Lack of communication isn’t the HR department. Usually HR Experts key training schedules. *I’m assuming the ETL HR had them key the original schedule and forgot to tell them about the changes made. *Speak to the HR Expert at your store please.


Um, that sounds like a lack of communication to me.


----------



## HRTMKendall (May 12, 2020)

happygoth said:


> Um, that sounds like a lack of communication to me.


Omg I didn’t mean isn’t 💀 I corrected it


----------



## Tarshitsucks (May 12, 2020)

It isn't your fault they fucked you up with the lack of communication. You showed proof of their fuck up. Now keep at them until they fix it. Your are not responsible for their fuck ups.


----------



## HRTMKendall (May 12, 2020)

Tarshitsucks said:


> It isn't your fault they fucked you up with the lack of communication. You showed proof of their fuck up. Now keep at them until they fix it. Your are not responsible for their fuck ups.


Can I just say, your responses always have me on the floor! 😂


----------



## Tarshitsucks (May 12, 2020)

HRTMKendall said:


> Can I just say, your responses always have me on the floor! 😂


Well thanks. I guess I just don't want people to take their crap.


----------



## Florida Dawg (May 12, 2020)

At my store they always be messing up with scheduling, Luckily I didn’t have that issue when I started out and had a temporary paper schedule.


----------



## Kaitii (May 12, 2020)

Tarshitsucks said:


> It isn't your fault they fucked you up with the lack of communication. You showed proof of their fuck up. Now keep at them until they fix it. Your are not responsible for their fuck ups.


this is actually solid advice 

i remind leadership of every fuck up they make and i rub their nose in it and i return im pretty much left alone


----------



## buliSBI (May 12, 2020)

Tarbucksmishap said:


> When I attended orientation the HR rep gave me a hand written schedule with three weeks worth of shifts. She said I wouldn’t be on the printed one until the fourth week out. Okay, awesome! Last weekend I even worked an EXTRA shift on Saturday because they were going to be busy (I was scheduled off sat & sun) I get in Monday morning & was immediately accosted by my Starbucks team lead. She aggressively told me I no called no showed Sunday, while I sat there absolutely confused. Luckily I had my handwritten schedule on me, showed her that & she said “well I can’t hold this against you.” No apology, NOTHING. Why would be checking any other schedule when I had it written out (BY HR) & was TOLD I wouldn’t be on the printed ones yet? Anyways..... I was clicking around on Kronos app & see I was put in for “Attendance— No Call No Show” on that day. Obviously I’m within my 90 days so a NCNS would mean I will be let go at the end of it. Who do I speak to about this? HR?! The amount of miscommunication or lack of communication has been completely baffling. I’m questioning if I even want to remain employed here at all.... No one even called me Sunday. If they had, I would’ve come in! Just looking for some advice on how to proceed.


This happens more than your think.  You have documented proof of your schedule.  I would even scan it for a permanent record.  Talk to your HR to get it removed.


----------



## Tarbucksmishap (May 12, 2020)

buliSBI said:


> This happens more than your think.  You have documented proof of your schedule.  I would even scan it for a permanent record.  Talk to your HR to get it removed.


Will do!!! I plan to speak with HR tomorrow.


----------



## ManMythMachine (May 14, 2020)

Tarshitsucks said:


> It isn't your fault they fucked you up with the lack of communication. You showed proof of their fuck up. Now keep at them until they fix it. Your are not responsible for their fuck ups.


Boom shakalaka


----------



## sbrando7 (May 21, 2020)

Also print out or take a picture of your schedule.

Schedules that are printed out have the date and time when they are printed.

If you are taking a picture, make sure there is a time stamp on it.

If you have proof of the schedule, you are safe.


----------



## Tarbucksmishap (May 22, 2020)

Just as an update! Spoke with HR & was told it was removed from my record. Have been super diligent about taking pictures of the schedule after several coworkers mentioned this has been a problem before with schedules being changed, etc.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (May 22, 2020)

Tarbucksmishap said:


> Just as an update! Spoke with HR & was told it was removed from my record. Have been super diligent about taking pictures of the schedule after several coworkers mentioned this has been a problem before with schedules being changed, etc.


Good the pieces of shit shouldn't have put there in first place.


----------



## Tarbucksmishap (May 22, 2020)

Tarshitsucks said:


> Good the pieces of shit shouldn't have put there in first place.


Agreed I’m still a little bitter about the whole thing 😂


----------



## jackandcat (May 22, 2020)

FYI I make a point of printing out the schedule, posting it on my refrigerator at home, and re-checking a couple of times during the week.


----------

